# Shooting Cougars



## Ju30-30 (Mar 7, 2001)

Lets say I saw a cougar in Michigan. What would happen if I shot it? Are they a protected species in Michigan even though the DNR doesn't recognize them as a reproducing species?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

By law there is no season on cougars in Michigan just like there is no season for many other animals and birds. You shouldn't shoot something that there is no season for hunting it nor should you shoot something just for the sole purpose of killing something. Obviously, if a person did shoot something that there was no season for, it would depend on the totality of the circumstances. Those circumstances could be many and there is no sense in the hypothetical.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Hunting and Trapping Guide said:


> Hunting Seasons and Bag Limits
> No closed season on opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, starling, feral pigeons, English sparrow, ground squirrel and woodchuck. These may be taken year-round with a valid hunting license.
> 
> Protected Wildlife
> Eagles, hawks, owls, swans, spruce grouse, wolves, lynx, moose, *cougars*, cub bears, and sows accompanied by cubs, and all white or albino deer may not be taken at any time. All nongame birds are protected, except starlings, English sparrows and feral pigeons.


I wanted to post the above excerpts just to clarify what I think Boehr was getting at: "no season" is not the same as "no closed season". 

So, according to the DNR you can't shoot any of the cougars that don't exist in Michigan. 

Crawfish


----------



## Ju30-30 (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks for the responses guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Not to thread jack, but Boehr, you're avitar is freaking scary :yikes: :SHOCKED: :lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That is from a picture I took, I should say part of a picture, of a statue at the Excacibur Hotel in Las Vegas in October.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

boehr said:


> That is from a picture I took, I should say part of a picture, of a statue at the Excacibur Hotel in Las Vegas in October.


It takes a devious mind to pick out part of a pic like that..Way to go Ray :lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In the rest of the picture my wife was sitting on the lap of that statue.


----------



## Cgrant (Dec 5, 2004)

If by some unfortunate circumstance you did shoot a cougar best to practice the three esses (shoot,shovel,shut up)


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Cgrant said:


> If by some unfortunate circumstance you did shoot a cougar best to practice the three esses (shoot,shovel,shut up)


You have a right to remain silent....and you should probably do so. You have a right to an attorney...you should probably obtain counsel. Remember, cooperating will only get you prosecuted. The only phrase besides "I felt my life was in danger" should be "I don't recall Officer, am I under arrest, if not, may I go".:lol:


----------

